# 2.5G bowfront betta tank



## neven (May 15, 2010)

This tank i bought off CRS fan a while back, I haven't changed much except to tame the wisteria, add an anubias nanas and shift cobbles around  The tank used to be in my sons' room before the move, but we put it in the kitchen on a shelf built into the wall. This way there will be much less betta flaring at cars invading the betta's territory.

Flora:
Peace Lily
Bamboo shoot
Anubias Nanas
Java moss
Wisteria

Fauna:
blue betta
MTS

Full shot:








zoomed in:









Named the betta Jolie, since his lips look like he was punched in the mouth a few times. (im sure someone will figure out the connection)


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I love how the tank looks really simple yet pretty


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Love that tank! I have an acrylic 2.5g bowfront, but it's just not the same! Cute name too ^_^

Just one thought... You aren't afraid that Jolie will jump out? I've never seen my boy Enigma jump, but all the same I keep a lid on his tank, since I'm afraid of finding him dried up on the floor one day.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

BullDog said:


> Very nice! Love that tank! I have an acrylic 2.5g bowfront, but it's just not the same! Cute name too ^_^
> 
> Just one thought... You aren't afraid that Jolie will jump out? I've never seen my boy Enigma jump, but all the same I keep a lid on his tank, since I'm afraid of finding him dried up on the floor one day.


Agreed, matter of time until he is a fish cracker if you don't lower that water level, IMO.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice to see that tank went to a good home...seen it when Stu had it & really liked it especially with the peace lily in it. Nice score Neven. I have to agree with Grant and Bulldog about lowering the water level. Mine have never jumped out of my open top tanks yet, but just in case I keep my levels down about an inch and a half from the top to discourage any thoughts of jumping out


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely set up! I love the name too.

Agree about the potential leap of death without a lid.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

normally its a half to 3/4 inch lower, just filled more than usual cause my wife was talking to me (overflowed a bit actually, lol)

as for the risk of rimless, sure it would suck, but if it happens it happens, no point getting a rimless tank and putting a lid on it imo. Only fish i've had jump from tanks are guppies when they were really being bullied by other guppies.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Went into the kitchen before bed and the betta passed on :/ Looks like he decided to rest next to the heater and half cooked himself. This happened to me with my first betta over 4 years ago :/ No idea what im going to do with this tank atm


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your betta. What kind of heater are you using? Is it the one that goes under the gravel?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> Went into the kitchen before bed and the betta passed on :/ Looks like he decided to rest next to the heater and half cooked himself. This happened to me with my first betta over 4 years ago :/ No idea what im going to do with this tank atm


Hey, Rob.

Sorry to hear about Jolie's succesful leap of death . I had a beautiful Halfmoon I bought from IPU, that decided to do the same thing (many months ago). You could always do a nano planted (like my little bowfront ).

Warm regards,

Stuart


----------



## Flaming Fighter (Dec 25, 2011)

*Heater death. How to prevent it?*



neven said:


> Went into the kitchen before bed and the betta passed on :/ Looks like he decided to rest next to the heater and half cooked himself. This happened to me with my first betta over 4 years ago :/ No idea what im going to do with this tank atm


Hi Neven,

first thank you for welcoming me into the forum today.

While extensively browsing posts, I noticed you mentioned heater death in your tank journal (I wasn't stalking, I swear) and that got me worried.
You see, my new heater due to arrive from big al's is a Hydor Theo Submersible 25watts and I am planning to use that in my 2.65 gallon tank. The specifications said it's good for 5-10gal and I am afraid it'll be too hot. Would it? What was the heater you had for the 2.5 gallon?

Thanks a bunch for replies. btw I love your diy foam background.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i think part of the issue was i had too strong of a flow so he ended up resting next to the heater


----------

